

Craigslist Telecommute Jobs - edw519
http://craptome.org/cl-tele/

======
DarrenMills
An interesting idea, but in my experience craigslist has some of the most
flaky job-listers ever. I've responded to hundreds of telecommuting design
jobs, and even with a really strong portfolio and website, I get little to no
responses.

------
NonEUCitizen
is there a way to sort by date?

